# Severe pain during and after sex



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing is worse then having female issues that involve pain during and after sex. It's not hurting my marriage, but the pain lingers for weeks and months. So bad, it hurts to stand.

It was bad enough having the neck injury, kidney infections/bladder issues and now this. 

Apparently I have blood filled cysts on both ovaries. The doctor wants to wait to see if they will go away on their own. 

In the mean time I've been trying my best to let my body heal. I'm so sick of one thing after another coming up health wise. I exercise as much as possible and I eat very healthy. 

I feel awful for my husband.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I feel awful for *you*! You already have so much to deal with.

One thing I do want to gently suggest though is that you look at your food intake. From other posts of yours, it sounds like you eat very little and not a big variety. Maybe you need to look at getting more protein, omega oils, fruit and vegetables. Cornflakes have very little in them that's good.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I put chia seeds and dried cranberries in my cereal. I'm pretty good at taking vitamins too. 

My herb garden is growing well.. I've harvested some herbs and froze them by running under water, shaking lightly and freezing. I hope that works. 

Chia seeds is packed with omega fats. . Love it, but it's gotten pretty expensive.

My doctor thinks that I very well may be going through pre menopause and that's what's causing these issues. Plus this runs in the family.:/


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh you poor thing! I had poly-cystic ovaries when I was in my 20's.. agony! I really do feel for you.

Take it easy and rest assured your loved and cherished by your hubby. I'm certain his only concern will be your health and pain.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I often wonder why I am living my entire life in pain. It's hard enough living with severe neck pain after breaking my neck. Now that I'm getting older more things keep popping up. 

I try to stay as healthy as possible. Before my neck injury I ran 36 miles a week and raced in triathlons. I sure do miss running.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I've followed your story I'mInLoveWithMyHubby. I admire your inner strength and your optimistic outlook. You certainly have had more than your fair share of pain in your life.

Life is so very unfair sometimes isn't it!

Are you confident in your doc to sort this out...what options are they giving you?

When I had PCD I was young and the contraceptive injection had left me in menopause...I wanted to conceive so went to a specialist and then a naturopath for help with getting my girly hormones started up again.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My late MIL had a very similar neck injury to yours IILWMH. Over time, it seemed to really affect her general immune system, so she got a lot of things that she otherwise would have fought off.

Maybe that's what's happening to you. Have you talked to anyone like a naturopath to see if there are things you could do to strengthen your immune system? My sister used acupuncture and saw a Chinese herbalist to treat her polycystic ovaries, and it seemed to help a lot.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm trying all I possibly can to stay as healthy as possible. I'm always looking for the best super foods and natural supplements to help. I've noticed since my injury it takes longer for me to heal from an injury. I'm not sure if its because my spinal cord is damaged or if its due to the severe pain I live in 24/7.

So far I have not gone into a depression(thank God). I try my best to remain as positive as possible and try to live a somewhat normal life at home. I've taken up a few hobbies that keep me going through out the day. I do have my off days though. I also try to exercise on my bike in the basement for a few minutes a day.

I have nice cooking supplies to make all our foods from scratch with ease. This helps stay healthy and eliminate processed foods. I even have my own herb garden started in the basement. 

I have have awesome doctor support with my family doctor and pain clinic. I could not ask for better care. I also have the support of my husband and children too.


----------

